# Advice on filter/pump/flow rate



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

HI, just after some clarification on a filter/pump setup running from a water tank.

I plan to use the pump and softner listed below. However, the filter has a restrictor down to 1 liter per min, will this cause an issue with the Sureflo pumping @ 10L per min?

If this filter isn't suitable, can you point me to one which would be please.

Sureflo Trial King 10 (30psi/10 liters per min)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shurflo-30PSI-Water-Pump-Trial-King-10-2095-403-443-Caravan-Motorhome-Boat/201372840694?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

FT Line 90 water filter

https://www.osmiowater.co.uk/commercial-water-filter-systems/coffee-machine-water-filters/ft-line-90-coffee-machine-filter-system.html

or this

https://www.jurang.co.uk/shop/complete-brita-systems/350-brita-purity-c150-quell-st.html


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The pump / inlet valve / ECU on you machine controls the flowrate of incoming water: The Sureflo switches on only when it senses a drop in pressure caused by the pump staring up.

The filter cartridge therefore has only small volumes of water to contend with when brewing takes place.


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks. Have you any thoughts on the filters?

Seems a big price difference, but the FT line is sold by quite a few suppliers.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I only know of the Brita commercial units: excellent quality but expensive.


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Funny you say that - ive been looking at the Britas. Going from the Brita website, they recommend the Purity C range, which are actually reasonabley priced.

Something like the C150 and connecting head for £100

http://www.vendshop.co.uk/brita-purity-c150-cartridge.html


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

buzz said:


> Funny you say that - ive been looking at the Britas. Going from the Brita website, they recommend the Purity C range, which are actually reasonabley priced.
> 
> Something like the C150 and connecting head for £100
> 
> http://www.vendshop.co.uk/brita-purity-c150-cartridge.html


Id be interested to know how you get on. I'd like to improve our drinking water with a permanent solution, but am overwhelmed by all the possible filtration and reverse osmosis etc systems available...


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

It is overwhelming initially. But the one thing i do know is that RO is more trouble than its worth (from reading on the forum at least).


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

happy donkey have started selling those brita purity c filters. Might be worth a look. They've got a lot of information about them, what to choose etc on their site.


----------

